# Pannier size - opinions?



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, it's time to buy a REAL saddle/pad and pannier set for our pack-goat-in-training so we can start getting him used to hiking with them (empty, of course, at first). We're looking over the panniers at Northwest Pack Goats and Supplies and are trying to decide between the two sizes of panniers. Given that we've never actually packed with a goat, we aren't sure which set we should select for purchase. The basic panniers looks plenty big enough - the deluxe ones look huge, as if they'd knock everyone else off the trail. Still, it doesn't make sense to buy something that might end up being too small.

Does anyone have experience with either/both sizes and willing to offer some perspective on how well each size works for ordinary packing (not hunting, not carrying stuff for more than a couple people)? How important the size of the goat important in choosing the size of pannier, assuming that the weight of each pannier is the primary factor rather than the dimensions? 

Obviously, we won't be loading him down this summer - will just be getting him used to hiking with his get-up strapped on.

Thanks!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Most of the panniers I use can be cinched up when they are not full. If by chance you have a big fluffy sleeping bag or an odd shaped item you can adjust the pannier accordingly. Any tote bags can be used for training runs. With 2 people and 3 goats I rarely ever fill my larger panniers but when I go goofball camping with my girlfriends we bring a 12 man tipi and the kitchen sink, then I'm glad I have big panniers. When doing mountain side garbage clean up on the edge of town we need big panniers. 
Good luck, IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I think you have to take into consideration the type of country that you'll do most of your packing in. 

I have both the large and standard size panniers, but find that I use the standard (smaller) panniers most of the time. However, this is because much of my packing is off-trail in thickly wooded/brushy country where the smaller panniers make it easier for the goats to get through the brush and close-growing trees without getting hung up.

If you'll be packing in mostly open desert or alpine country you might prefer the larger panniers as they give you more options for bringing along bulkier (though not necessarily heavier) stuff.

Also, since you only have one goat, you'll probably want to go with larger panniers because you don't have the option of spreading around your bulkier items among several goats with smaller panniers.

Hope this helps,
Ken


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

We live in the Portland, Oregon area and hike primarily around the Cascades, so it's mostly wooded. We're training for the possibility of doing the Oregon section of the Pacific Crest Trail in 2014.


----------

